# Do white guitars all naturally "yellow" over time?



## Hybrid138 (May 7, 2010)

I've thinking about getting a white fender but I don't want it to "yellow" over time. Are there certain white guitars that don't "yellow" over time?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 7, 2010)

If it's one of those thick, Polyurethane finishes like you find on 99% of new guitars these days as long as you don't crack it or chip it it should not yellow as long as you don't mistreat it (like leaving it to sit in direct sunlight every day). If it's a nitrocellulose finish, only found on "vintage" style stuff like high end Gibson and Fender then then yes, it will start white and age to a yellow.

Aged finishes are cool though. Keeping a guitar as new is nice, but if you play it, it will always become "played in". You don't buy a guitar just to keep it locked in it's case do you?


----------



## Nick1 (May 7, 2010)

I have a white 2008 Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette that I bought brand new from EBMM. After about 9-10 months of playing it pretty much everyday. I noticed on the bottom of it, where it sits on my leg. The finish has become slightly faded and also has a slight "bluish" tint to it. So I made a post about it on the EBMM boards. So I find out that some guitars finishes (not just EBMMs) have this reaction to a chemical in Jeans. Most people probably dont notice it unless they have a bright white guitar. Anything darker than that wont really show.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 8, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I have a white 2008 Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette that I bought brand new from EBMM. After about 9-10 months of playing it pretty much everyday. I noticed on the bottom of it, where it sits on my leg. The finish has become slightly faded and also has a slight "bluish" tint to it. So I made a post about it on the EBMM boards. So I find out that some guitars finishes (not just EBMMs) have this reaction to a chemical in Jeans. Most people probably dont notice it unless they have a bright white guitar. Anything darker than that wont really show.



Jeans are bad news. If you have ever bought a Sofa no matter what colour it is they almost always come with a notice saying "Do not wear jeans on this sofa as they will mark it" or something to that effect. New dark blue or black jeans are like a death sentence to a cream or white sofa


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 8, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Jeans are bad news. If you have ever bought a Sofa no matter what colour it is they almost always come with a notice saying "Do not wear jeans on this sofa as they will mark it" or something to that effect. New dark blue or black jeans are like a death sentence to a cream or white sofa




Holy shit! Ya' learn something new every day!  I love this forum.


----------



## cubo (May 8, 2010)

To me aged guitars are cool... I've soon be having a custom built lespaul that will have nitrocellulose finish, so I'm kinda looking forward to see it age


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 12, 2010)

Yeah I'm assuming the fender telecaster I was referring to has a nitrocellulose finish. Online the white finish looks blinding white and in real life it had a yellowish tinge. I like the guitar so if I ever do get one I probably won't get the white finish. I don't like the "aged" look that these finishes get.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 12, 2010)

Oh man I love well aged instruments...some weird fetish I guess. 

@ Phi: But, hell yeah man, right? You really do learn some great shit on here! 

Now I know what's up for sofa purchases.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 12, 2010)

Hybrid138 said:


> Yeah I'm assuming the fender telecaster I was referring to has a nitrocellulose finish. Online the white finish looks blinding white and in real life it had a yellowish tinge. I like the guitar so if I ever do get one I probably won't get the white finish. I don't like the "aged" look that these finishes get.



I don't like off the shelf "aged" guitars because it defeats the point imo, but if you buy a guitar and it ages as you own it then thats cool, because it reminds you and others of the history you have with the instrument. I love keeping my guitars as mint as possible, never tuning without covering my hand with a cloth to prevent oil transfer to the machineheads, wiping the entire thing down when I'm finished etc, but you can't stop the march of time, only slow it. My K-7 has erroded parts like the volume knob and the bridge, the finish has gotten circular polish scratches etc, but if you buy a guitar to play it then you have to that expect that.

I wouldn't say no to a white finish because it will age, and a few years ago I'd have probably been with you and not wanted something that will age, but time and experience I think it adds a little to the relationship. I wouldn't want my K-7 to age as its built with technologies to stop that kind of thing, but all guitars become played in, and if it has a nitrofinish, that will mature as time passes. It's all very zen.


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 13, 2010)

Well I'm only concerned about the color issue. I have guitars with some wear and tear. I play my instruments. I clean them probably every time I change strings but I don't baby my instruments. I buy guitars with the intention of playing them and not to have them serve as decorations. I like the way yellow guitars look and I like the way white guitars look. I just don't like the way "aged" white guitars look. It's just not my thing. Do their flat black finishes get those weird shinny spots like Schecter Damiens?


----------



## BenInKY (May 14, 2010)

I recently saw Megadeth live. Chris Broderick had a bright white Ibby on stage, and Mustaine had an aged explorer-shaped guitar. The bright white one looked way less cool than the Hetfield-wannabe explorer. Just some food for thought.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 14, 2010)

there is an ibanez jem 555 in a music store in my city since 3 years ago, the first 2 the guitar was in the window, at sun, now is in the wall indoor, and looks a nice vintage white...yellow. poor guitar, I will take pics.


----------

